# Denolius "Deno" Cain



## Bob Hubbard

Deno Cain
Reportedly 'on the loose' having missed his arraignment date.
Original MT thread :
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=2224

From http://www.co.macomb.mi.us/circuitcourt/arraignm.htm
Arraignment information:
Name : Cain,Denolius. 
Case# 03-168-FH. 
Judge : Mary Chrzanowski. 
Attorney: Long. 


From http://www.inoohr.org/victim.htm  (search page for Denolius Cain)


> - WDIV ClickOnDetroit.com
> 
> 
> Karate Instructor Charged With Molesting Boys
> Thu Aug 1, 2:04 PM ET
> 
> A local karate instructor was charged Wednesday with sexually molesting two of his male students at his Southfield home.
> 
> Denolius Herbert Cain, 42, was charged in 46th District Court in Southfield Wednesday with three counts of second-degree sexual conduct, according to Local 4.
> 
> Cain was the director of the Mushin Karate Dojo, Michigan State Police Sgt. Garry Gray said. Two of his students  ages 14 and 18 -- were allegedly told that they were exceptional and needed specialized training at Cain's home before heading to a karate camp in Canada, Local 4 reported.
> 
> The boys were allegedly fondled while they were sleeping at his home in June and July 2000, according to prosecutors.
> 
> Police said they suspect Cain of molesting boys from as far back as 1985. Investigators said that 12 alleged victims have come forward, and they continue to look for others
> 
> Cain's studio closed after the allegations were made against him, Gray said. Cain was also arraigned Wednesday in Macomb County on a fourth-degree criminal sexual conduct charge.


----------



## Rich Parsons

I heard from a third party who went to the Court Hearing, that Deno Cain plead No Contest, I have not been able to find anything else in the news or in print


----------

